# Splenic Artery Angiogram and Embolization



## birky

Services Provided: 
Selective catheterization of the splenic artery (3rd order)
Splenic artery angiogram and embolization

Using US guidance, the RCF artery was punctured without difficulty. A 5french introducer sheath was advanced into the RCF artery. 
Selective catheterization of the celiac arter was performed with a Cobra II catheter. Wire was then directed toward the splenic artery. The cobra catheter was advance into the proximal slpenic artery. Contrast was injected. Splenic artery angiogram was performed and revealed a 2cm aneurysm in the mid splenic artery. Selective catheterization of the distal branches of the splenic artery was performed with a microcatheter (3rd order branch) measuring 2. 7- french advanced over a microwire.
Embolization of a brach distal to the aneurym was performed with multiple steel coils. 
The catheter was then pulled proximal to the aneurysm and embolization of branch of the splenic artery proximal to the aneurym was performed using multiple steel coils. 
Postembolization angiogram revealed occlusion of the aneurysm and the branch feeding into the spleen without aneurysmal dilatation.
The catheter was removed and the RCF artery access site was sealed with an Angio-seal. 
Successful embolization of a large splenic aneurysm. Persistant flow was noted into the splenic artery via multiple side branches. 

I have found: 37204-75894
                      36246-75726

Any other suggestions?


----------



## prabha

Can add 75898-26 for post embolization angiography


----------



## birky

thanks, you've been a big help.


----------

